# Help me choose my LED lights



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

The ray 2 is a better ooptuon, you can grow everything with that light


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

How wide is the tank, and how deep?

PAR is often used for measuing lights, and is a good measure for fish. It includes everything from 400 to 700 nanometers. The middle of that range (greens) are not useful to plants. So, you could have two lights with the same PAR ratings, but very different effects on plants. PUR and PAS are better measures of the light needed for plants, but I haven't found any PUR or PAS ratings for LED lamps. 

I had this idea that the 24/7 was putting out PUR/PAS wavelengths during its twighlight and moonlight cycles. The idea would be that the 24/7 cycle gives fish a rest period while providing 24 hr. light for plants. I have no way of confirming or disproving this idea. I sent an email to Finnex about this, but haven't received a response. So, maybe the cycle was just designed to look cool.

I have a 36" 24/7 on a 36x12x16" high tank, but I'm also running a 36" Fluval Aquasky LED for about 5 hrs. during the daylight peak of the 24/7 cycle. 

My impression is that only medium to low light plants would do well with one 24/7 on the 24/7 cycle. Too bad it doesn't have a ramp timer for adjustable periods of Max brightness.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

sohankpatel,
Thank you for your reply.
I do have a finnex planted + on my 29 gallon. I had to raise it up a bit. I like the light, but I really wanted something a little more automated.
I would like to be able to dim the light if need be. I do use the moonlights on my planted + and I like this feature too.
I want a light that works for me. I do have mine on a timer, but I would like to have a light that I just "set it and let it go". I have to turn the the timer back on at night to turn on the moonlights and that is a pain.
I was hoping that the Satellite pro plus or the Finnex 24/7 would be enough par to get me where I want to be and take away some of the non-automation that I have to put up with!
Any other thought?


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Argus,
The standard 46 gallon bowfront dimensions are:
36.4" x 16.4" x 21.9
My substrate will be no more than 2 to 3 inches in depth, so the light will be approximately 18 to 19 inches from the substrate.
I will have some moss on lower limbs of driftwood, so hopefully this should not cause a problem.
Thanks for any input you may have!


----------



## Mumford (Nov 12, 2012)

I just bought a current sat + pro for my new tank and I bought is specifically so I have ability to program everything by hour. I can use premade colors or make my own and can phase between them all. 

PAR looks to be around 50-60 at 18".


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

heel4you said:


> sohankpatel,
> Thank you for your reply.
> I do have a finnex planted + on my 29 gallon. I had to raise it up a bit. I like the light, but I really wanted something a little more automated.
> I would like to be able to dim the light if need be. I do use the moonlights on my planted + and I like this feature too.
> ...


The planted 24/7 has much lower par, so you may only be able to grow medium low light plants. The current satellite is a better option I think, or if you want full customization, go with kessil, they are pricey but you really do get what you pay for.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

LOVE the Kessil, but not the price. I "believe" that I would need 2 and that would be WAY out of my budget...lol.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

heel4you said:


> LOVE the Kessil, but not the price. I "believe" that I would need 2 and that would be WAY out of my budget...lol.


The exact reason I decided to forgo light customization. The cheap lights don't have a ton of par, and the good ones clean your wallet


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

I would not mind spending $300.00 on a good light, but not $500.00 to $550.00 for 2.
There is alot more "things" I would like to buy...LOL
Would it take 2 of the Kessil lights to cover the 46 gallon bowfront?


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

heel4you said:


> I would not mind spending $300.00 on a good light, but not $500.00 to $550.00 for 2.
> There is alot more "things" I would like to buy...LOL
> Would it take 2 of the Kessil lights to cover the 46 gallon bowfront?


If you don't want light customization, I would go with the less expensive kessil lights, it would probably take 2 to cover your tank. I still stand by my Ray2, but the planted 24/7 is good, and the current satellite is also pretty good.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

heel4you said:


> LOVE the Kessil, but not the price. I "believe" that I would need 2 and that would be WAY out of my budget...lol.





heel4you said:


> I would not mind spending $300.00 on a good light, but not $500.00 to $550.00 for 2.
> There is alot more "things" I would like to buy...LOL
> Would it take 2 of the Kessil lights to cover the 46 gallon bowfront?


Here is the problem, not matter what you get, your still going to really wish you had the Kessil, or some other high end lighting. 

However, I don't thing things are as bad as you think. Since this is a planted tank forum I figure your going to use this on a planted tank, so you don't need the much more expensive reef system lighting.

You can find the Kessil A150WE 6500K for $160 each online. See this link (offsite) - Kessil A150WE 6500K Special Blend LED Aquarium Light - Amazon Sun

A pair would cost you $320, only $20 over what you are willing to spend.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi Davek,
Thank you for your reply!
Is the Kessil A150WE 6500K Special Blend LED Aquarium Light - Amazon Sun dimmable etc...?
I would have to purchase 2 mounting arms which would make my purchase more expensive, but I am willing to do this if these lights can be automated to my needs (ramping up and down by themselves etc.)


----------



## Sergeant Dude (Mar 7, 2014)

To ramp the lights you will need a controller. The current sat + pro is the only light that comes packaged with it AFAIK


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

So with what Mumford said:
"just bought a current sat + pro for my new tank and I bought is specifically so I have ability to program everything by hour. I can use premade colors or make my own and can phase between them all. PAR looks to be around 50-60 at 18".

If I purchased the 36 inch current sat + pro on the 46 gallon bowfront, placing it at about 18 to 19 inches from substrate, would that put me close to high light?

This light seems to have much of what I am looking for, just want to be sure.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

heel4you said:


> I would not mind spending $300.00 on a good light, but not $500.00 to $550.00 for 2.
> There is alot more "things" I would like to buy...LOL
> Would it take 2 of the Kessil lights to cover the 46 gallon bowfront?


look into the reefbreeders photon line and a custom freshwater spectrum:
https://www.reefbreeders.com/photon-series/

you could probably "get away" w/ a 24" 

your tank is wide and deep.. 

to get 100% coverage and effective depth penetration the 90 degree/multi row light is one way to get it..

W/ any "strip type" light you really need 2..

Bare bones/high light/dirt cheap but needs work option:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Quad-Freshwater-Plant-p/56576p.htm
Only need one


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

Finnix Ray II I have purchased 3 in the past few months...I am going to switch over to using them on all my tanks.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

jeffkrol...
Love this light option. Have you used one on a planted tank? If so, how has your experience been with it?
Thank you!


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

heel4you said:


> jeffkrol...
> Love this light option. Have you used one on a planted tank? If so, how has your experience been with it?
> Thank you!


Personally , no but I build equivalent types..
multichannel w/ various white/colored 3W LEDs..

This might help a bit though:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/672985-reef-breeders-photon-48-led.html


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Well...all of the reading about the color of the LED'S just went right over my head...LOL
I really need a nice light that will grow most anything (hopefully not an algae farm), nice warm color for all plants and be able to automate the light (sunrise, sunset etc.). I also, do not wish to hang the light from the ceiling. A nice hanging kit o the tank would be acceptable.
As you can tell, I need lots of help making my decision. I was hoping to buy one, "plug and play". But, if that is not good enough, I am OK spending "a little" extra to get what I need and is worth my spending the extra money. You get what you pay for (most times).
I am handicapped and on a fixed income. My only hobby is my aquarium. I have to be very careful with my money and I save and save to be able to do extra with it. This is why I am trying to be EXTRA careful and thoughtful with this light. And most of all, this is why I came here for help.
OK...
I LOVE all of the suggestions so far, but would need a tremendous amount of help selecting each LED on some of them...so,
Do any of you have any experience with Build My LED?
It seems like they may know the spectrums that is needed to grow plants.
Thanks.....


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

BML the Dutch programmable one is nice..

another option to muddy the water a bit..

Aqualife & Plant Performance LED | Aquarium Lighting | Fluval

The 2.0 is "supposed" to eventually have a matching controller BUT I'm not seeing it yet

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/911306-fluval-plant-led-2-0-a.html


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

Ha ha ha....
You are killing me with info jeffkrol.
But really...thank you so much for your help!


----------



## Argus (May 22, 2013)

heel4you said:


> Well...all of the reading about the color of the LED'S just went right over my head...LOL
> I really need a nice light that will grow most anything (hopefully not an algae farm), nice warm color for all plants and be able to automate the light (sunrise, sunset etc.).


For about $240 you could get two 36" 



. It think that would give you enough light. You would have to be happy with their 24/7 daylight-sunset-moonlight-sunrise program. You wouldn't be able to customize it with automation. 

You can program four custom colors into the remote that you can activate when you feel like viewing with other than the 24/7 cycle. So, run it on the 24/7 and when you feel like it, activate one of your custom colors and then return it to the 24/7 automation.

The 24/7 cycle has long sunset/sunrise periods with warm colors. There is a comprehensive review thread written by mattinmd that describes the 24/7 cycle in detail. He also speaks about plant growth.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Versatility and programmability is the way to go. I think you should stick with something like the planted + 24/7 or the Sat + pro simply for those reasons alone. Of course there are other great fixtures that can be controlled like that but those 2 are among the most popular. It really depends how far you are planning to go in the hobby... If you think you will want the best of the best eventually then others are right in saying that you will just look to upgrade anyways. Might as well pay for the best right off the bat.

For the price I think it's hard to beat the 24/7 or Sat + Pro though... Never owned either but I am assuming you should be able to grow whatever you want. If you had a more shallow tank they could absolutely grow anything but it's harder at 18" away. Still - I think they will do just fine

If you get a Kessil you will most likely want 2 which could get pricey. They are pendant fixtures and cast light in a circular fashion which is great for square tanks (not the case with your tank). People have had great success with them as they are high end fixtures. BuildMyLED also makes high-end fixtures that will give you a ton of light output

Like Jeff said your tank is wide and deep so you may need multiple bar fixtures anyways. I run 2x BML lights on my 75g which is kind of similar in dimensions. One is just far too narrow to cover the whole tank.

IMO running Kessils or BML lights on a controller is hard to beat... But costs a pretty penny

Growing an algae farm is up to you. You could screw up and have a failed tank with any fixture you choose. Like I said, start slow, and ramp up light as things grow in. Starting with too much light, not enough CO2, not enough plants, etc causes issues. Not necessarily the fixture itself.

High tech tanks are hard. They're not as easy as: add plants -> blast light -> add CO2 -> success. Takes a lot of learning the balance for your particular situation. You need a lot of good plant growth to handle high light.


----------



## heel4you (Mar 8, 2015)

klibs,
Thank you so much for your reply, your time and knowledge.
Hopefully, soon I can make up my mind on "the lights".
I have had my troubles with algea. I tried to go too fast and paid the price. Learned the hard way, but I did learn a great deal!! Now, I have beautiful plants, that I am extremely proud of and my fish are loving it.
I can't wait to get everything together for this next project. 
It is just blowing my mind right now...LOL


----------



## bri66799 (Jul 5, 2015)

heel4you said:


> I would not mind spending $300.00 on a good light, but not $500.00 to $550.00 for 2.
> There is alot more "things" I would like to buy...LOL
> Would it take 2 of the Kessil lights to cover the 46 gallon bowfront?


My friend has two of the Kessel $450 lights on his 75 gallon planted tank and in my opinion he needs a third one the light does not spread out the way I like it too I haven't told him this but because he just spent almost $1,000 plus all the plants are growing towards the light and not straight up do not like the way it looks it does have beautiful shimmer but for that kind of money I don't think it's worth it


heel4you said:


> Hello all,
> I will be starting a new planted 46 gallon bowfront soon with Pressurized Co2, ferts etc.
> I have a 29 gallon planted tank that I have been working with several months, but I am still consider myself a beginner with plants, lights, co2, ferts etc. Fish...no problem
> I am confused between 2 lights I would like to purchase:
> ...



Sent from my SM-N915P using Tapatalk


----------



## AKnickolai (Nov 30, 2012)

Ever think about DIY? There's some work involved, and you don't reduce the cost of the light much, but you get a better quality spectrum IMO. If I was going to buy a light it would be from BuildMy LED. 

I'm in the process of building my own LED light using some Bridgeux LED COBs 5000k with a CRI of 90 (think a giant 30W LED) and some red and blue LED's that are targeted at the photosynthesis light spectrum. There is a post in the DIY section of this forum where someone build pendant lights using the same Bridgelux COBs to give you an idea. The COBs will generate a point source light like the Kessil would. It might be your thing or not, I personally want the shimmer look. For $330 you can buy everything to make one amazing light. I just left home for a few weeks, so I'm about a month out of finishing mine. I'll try and post some pics in the DIY forum when I'm done. I've attached the materials list to build the light. The only thing I'm not 100% sure is if my ratio or red/blues is enough given the high light from the COBs.


----------

